# Info on class instructors



## fred rowe (Mar 6, 2007)

I am thinking of taking a series of hands on classes this summer from French chef Stephane Glacier and Swiss chef Stephan Itan. The series is for professionals and is built around a Chocolate Buffet. Is anyone here familiar with these chefs and their work. The series is not inexpensive and I want to make sure that its what I want before I commit to it. I have taken many classes of this type and level and feel comfortable with my ability. Thanks.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Fred, you really need to take this class so you can do the chocolate buffet in time for my birthday, which is June 13th. :lol:


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey can I get in on this?
My birthday is June 20th :bounce:


----------



## themurrmaid (Aug 25, 2006)

Fred, I don't know Itan, but I can assure you that you will love any class Glacier teaches. He is amazing and a great teacher. Your money will be well spent.


----------



## shape shifter (Sep 16, 2004)

I second what the Murrmaid said.


----------



## shape shifter (Sep 16, 2004)

Did anyone take the hands on class & if so, would you like to share pix?


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

My birthday is June 29th - we should just have one big chocolate buffet party!


----------

